# Cylon Raider



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

For texture, first, I wiped the assembled model down with a paper towel with laquer thinner on it. You heard me . Okay, so it was actually to wipe off the first crappy metalizer coat. But I thought it might do something interesting to the plastic, and it did.

Overall Tamiya Mica Silver, shading with Model Master burnt metal, and then an overall sludge wash with black tempera, blotted with a tissue!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks great John! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your treatment certainly gave an aged look to the finish!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks great, John! Has the same appearance as the Raiders that we see later in TNS BSG, sort of worn, been flyin' 'round for four years or so, etc... 

_Very_ realistic surface look, IMNSHO! :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Dirty!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very Cool!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice one, John! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice effect :thumbsup:

Scott.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I likey much!

Definitely got an antique finish going there. Looks perfectly worn. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking model !!! And your weathering is off the charts excellent ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

